# Custom shark rod



## W69DY (Dec 13, 2014)

Who can build A nice custom shark rod. 200 class, full afco rollers, not sure of length yet but I have an afco seat already. Just curious how much it would cost. Thanks.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

n/a


----------

